# is anyone on this forum good with colors?



## mo_j90 (Nov 24, 2007)

i was wondering if someone who has colors and is good at art if they could draw me a pic?


----------



## test84 (Nov 24, 2007)

i can help with technicals, but i'm not good at drawing at most people.
so, what do u want to get drawn?
(u can see my works in my blog, link in my sig)


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 24, 2007)

could you draw this?
http://a.imagehost.org/0035/copy.jpg


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 24, 2007)

Any particular reason why?

- Sam


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 24, 2007)

no reason really just want a painting of it, i tried doin it myself but i aint good at art.


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 24, 2007)

does anyone know any software where it makes photos look like its been drawn?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mo_j90 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> does anyone know any software where it makes photos look like its been drawn?



Photoshop has those filters.


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 24, 2007)

i dont have photoshop


----------



## test84 (Nov 24, 2007)

do u want it to be realistic? or cartoonish or caricatoor?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 24, 2007)

Few examples:

http://xs321.xs.to/xs321/07476/copy2.jpg

http://xs321.xs.to/xs321/07476/copy3.jpg

http://xs321.xs.to/xs321/07476/copy4.jpg


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> do u want it to be realistic? or cartoonish or caricatoor?



erm cartoony or realistic


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Few examples:
> 
> http://xs321.xs.to/xs321/07476/copy2.jpg
> 
> ...




something like the first1 the others are blurry you cant really see who it is


----------



## Ducky (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mo_j90 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Few examples:
> ...





Lol.. It's a baby! You can't really see who it is anyway! I can't look at him and say... Oh ! Heres billy! Oh and thats Jon!


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 24, 2007)

is there another pic thats clearer to work with?


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> is there another pic thats clearer to work with?



na not any on the pc but you dont have to use the whole pic you could just use the top half.


----------

